# With what character do you associate within Kingdomality?



## Ozymandias (May 6, 2011)

Like the enneagram chose 3 options in order of importance to you.

*The Bishop* imposes their own order upon the chaos that they find. Their most valuable talent is in giving ideas a reality base and in making the unreal seem real. On the positive side, the Bishop can be imaginative, realistic and idealistically pragmatic. On the negative side, Bishops may be devious, short-sighted and rigidly impractical.

*The Benevolent Ruler* is the idealistic social dreamer. Their overriding goal is to solve the people problems of your world. They are social reformers who want everyone to be happy in a world that they can visualize. They're exceptionally perceptive about the woes and needs of humankind. They often have the understanding and skill to readily conceive and implement the solutions to their perceptions. On the positive side, they are creatively persuasive, charismatic and ideologically concerned. On the negative side, Benevolent Rulers may be unrealistically sentimental, scattered and impulsive, as well as deviously manipulative.


*The Shepherd* tends to their human flock. They understand the needs of those for whom they are responsible. Shepherds are vigilant and reliable. They realize their obligation and commitment to the well being of those entrusted to their care. They're very dependable. They engender a feeling of comfort and stability to those within their charge. On the positive side, they can be empathic, caring, understanding, practical and realistic. On the negative side, Shepherds may be manipulative, close-minded and sentimentally rigid.

*The Black Knight*'s overriding goal is to win. They approach each task or situation as a contest to be won strategically and efficiently. Because they can control their feelings, it's not unusual for them to charm, as well as successfully delegate tasks and responsibilities to the more emotional types. They are often concerned with what's in it for them. They seldom involve themselves in activities where they can't foresee a reward for their investment or effort. On the positive side, they can be analytically empathic and logically persuasive. On the negative side, Black Knights may be unemotionally manipulative as well as arrogant, selfish and impulsive.

*The Scientist* subscribes completely to the scientific method. The data create the conclusion. To think about accumulating new data to prove an hypothesis could almost be considered a gross waste of time as there are so many new conclusions to be derived from the data already available. A more modern scientist in the field of criminology would be Sherlock Holmes. This professional sleuth always draws his conclusions from the available clues. On the positive side, they can be rationally imaginative and realistically perceptive. On the negative side, Scientists can be nearsighted, narrow minded and rigid in their research methods.

*The Discoverer* aspires to go where no one else has ever gone before. Regardless of the number of available natural problems to be solved, it's not unusual for the Discoverer to continually challenge him or herself with new situations or obstacles that they have created. They are an insatiable explorer of people, places, things and ideas. They thrive on constant change and anything new or different. On the positive side, they can be creatively rational as well as open minded and just. On the negative side, Discovers might be an impractical and indecisive procrastinators.

*The Merchant* always wants to be competitive, for Merchants are the deal makers. Every situation is realistically analyzed for its profit potential. A well executed deal, even one that is profitable for all participants, can be its own reward for many Merchants. On the positive side they can be logically practical, rational and realistic. On the negative side, Merchants may be rigidly dogmatic as well as unmerciful and precipitous.

*The Prime Minister* is the strategist who pursues the most efficient and logical path toward the realization of the goal that they perceive or visualize. They will often only associate with those people who can assist them in the implementation of their plan. Inept assistants may be immediately discarded as excess baggage. To do otherwise could be seen as inefficient and illogical. On the positive side, they can be rationally idealistic and analytically ideological. They can be bold decision makers and risk takers who can move society ahead by years instead of minutes. On the negative side, Prime Ministers may be unmerciful, impatient, arrogant, impetuous and impulsive.

*The Engineer-Builder *sticks with the plan and get the job done. "If it ain't broke don't fix it." is their motto. They provide structure and stability to their world. Their procedures are predictable and dependable. Their methods are proven and tested. They offer results not surprises. On the positive side, they're practical, just, realistic pragmatic and rational. On the negative side, Engineer-Builders may be dogmatic, rigid, short-sighted, unimaginative and arrogant.

*The Dreamer-Minstrel* can always see the "Silver Lining" to every dark and dreary cloud. Look at the bright side is their motto and understanding why everything happens for the best is their goal. They are the positive optimists of the world who provide the hope for all humankind. There is nothing so terrible that they can not find some good within it. On the positive side, they're spontaneous, charismatic, idealistic and empathic. On the negative side, Dreamer-Minstrels may be sentimental dreamers who are emotionally impractical.

*The White Knight* expects nothing in return for their good deeds. They're one of the true "Givers" of the world. They'e the anonymous philanthropists who share their wealth, their time and their life with others. To give, is its own reward and the White Knight seeks no other. On the positive side they're merciful, sympathetic, helpful, giving and heroic. On the negative side, White Knights may be impulsively decisive, overly sentimental and misdirected.

*The Doctor* has emotions and feelings that are reality based. They're not misled with half formed ideas nor are they given to radical or high risk experimentation. They follow the tried and true and don't waste time thinking about things that cannot be seen, touched, heard, felt or smelled. On the positive side, they can become an exceptional expert in their particular area of the helping professions. They can deliver and maintain consistent and beneficial service to others. They do not lose sight of the reality of the situation and can usually control their own emotions. On the negative side, Doctors may sometimes have a need for sensory satisfaction which could lead to behavioral excesses.


----------



## Ozymandias (May 6, 2011)

I'm ENTJ and these are the characters I associate with the most. How about you?

The Prime Minister > The Black Knight > The Engineer-Builder


----------



## AkiKaza (Jun 1, 2010)

1. The Discoverer/The Prime Minister
2. The Prime Minister/The Discoverer
3. The Black Knight


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

I tested as prime minister. Sounds about right but I didn't dig deep into it. There seems to be no free resource and their forum is pretty much unhelpful since the admin tells you to buy the book. lol.

For the last 2, I'd go with black knight and merchant.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

The Prime Minister/The Discoverer/The Black Knight


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 31, 2010)

The only one I really identify with at all is the Discoverer.


----------



## Penemue (Feb 23, 2010)

Doctor > Prime Minister > Engineer-Builder


----------



## Chrysantheist (Jul 1, 2011)

1. The Discoverer
2. The Benevolent Ruler
3. The Doctor

INTP. :happy:


----------



## Marovan12 (Jun 17, 2010)

Scientist/Discoverer/Black Knight


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

The Discoverer/ The Bishop/ The Benevolent Ruler


----------



## Coppertony (Jun 22, 2011)

The Discoverer / Dreamer-Minstrel / Benevolent Ruler

Other than lending a medieval tone to different 'types', I'm not particularly sure what Kingdomality offers. Are they making some kind of claim that personality-profession correlations in the Medieval West have trickled down to the modern day? Or that our personalities somehow reflect a set of professional personalities that arose in the Middle Ages?


----------

